# Disgusting Toad



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Lucky I found this fella 1st before my dog. Boy it would be disgusting if my dog ate it. I really hate toads in my garden. I keep my eyes peeled for these warty intruders. 
My lil razor naildart did its job.








I hope no one vomits.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow, do you shoot that dart with a blowgun, or with your slingshot?


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Blowgun, I'd pierce my hand If it was a slingshot







. I did not use a slingshot because I did not want its guts spilling everywhere. That would be nasty.


----------



## Chodster (Feb 26, 2011)

Do the toads eat the plants in your garden? Are they poisonous or do you just hate unwanted guests.


----------



## btuer (Jun 17, 2011)

I thought toads were good for the garden probably because they eat insects that are harmful to plants. I'm not much of a gardener but I have seen "toad houses" that are meant to encourage toads to stay in your garden at different retailers.

Nice shot tho!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

When they say "garden" in some places, they mean what is called "yard" in other places.


----------



## Cap (Jun 22, 2011)

Toads do not eat plants. Their main diet is slugs and insects. The big ones even gulf down mice. I would never kill such a valuble animal. They live a loooong time if left alone. Had one under my kitchen steps for 5 years now that comes out under the light at night, to feast on moths falling off the hot lightbulb. And I always say, "Hey toad..." when I walk past it. I'd rather leave a trail of friends on my path, than a trail of death.


----------

